# Honey Burn Setup



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

I tried to get this answered in another thread, but didn't really get the answer I wanted.

Can someone please explain their best way to setup a honey burn?

(What size cans, heat source, type of honey or whatever to burn, etc..)

Also, what about scents, lures, etc?

I am going on a hunt in Maine this fall. The stands will have established baits until we get there, then we are on our own. The guy said they typically just have hunters refresh them with molasses, but I want something more effective.

Any tips?


----------



## Biggbear (Aug 14, 2001)

I had a friend that used a single burner propane Mr. heater and the honey in a tin pie plate. He was able to carry it all in and out so no legal issues of leaving any man made garbage at the bait site. He also used Liquid Smoke as a cover scent, worked great.


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

I heard once, that the setup was: A big coffee can with a "grate" (wires crisscrossed) about 1/3 from the bottom. A soup can with honey was on top, and a sterno was on bottom. With the right size sterno, it burns for just long enought to get it smoking good. The guy lit it when he got in the woods, and let it burn and smoke when he was in his stand.

With propane, it souds like you burn it, then put it away and hunt?


----------



## Biggbear (Aug 14, 2001)

My buddy said he kept the propane turned down to where the honey filled pie tin was smoking good and then turned it down just a little so it didn't burn to quickly. He did say that the bear came in sniffing the air after only about 15 minutes so he didn't have to wait long. Good luck


----------



## TQO (Oct 28, 2000)

I'm sure it is OK in Maine, but in Michigan, it is illegal to hunt over a honey burn. This is considered to be hunting over manmade materials. Not much different than hunting in a barrel. 

We don't agree with it, but our DNR officer says it is illegal. Just a note so that folks don't get busted.

TQO


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

I know a lot of people that have hunted over them, that sounds odd. Maybe the officer was just in a bad mood. 

I would think hunting over old donuts would be more "manmade" than honey....

I'd just claim the bees did it.:lol: 

I'll try to talk to my best friend who is a CO and find out. I will post his reply....


----------



## bluedevil (Feb 13, 2003)

I used a soup can over a sterno can and had good results. You will have to play around with it a little bit though to get the distance between the can and the flame just right. Too far away and it wont heat up enough to smoke a little bit and too close and it will boil and bubble up and over the can you use. I also put some aluminum foil around the flame for a wind break. The smallest breeze would blow the flame away from the can and you would not get the proper heat to your can. Only down fall IMO was that the gel in the sterno can snaps and pops a little when on fire and is quite noisy but the very first time I used it I shot my first bear after not seeing any for 6 days. 

This was in Canada by the way.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

> I am going on a hunt in Maine this fall. The stands will have established baits until we get there, then we are on our own. The guy said they typically just have hunters refresh them with molasses, but I want something more effective.


Honey burns are great for opening up a bait for the first time. Once a bear begins to use a bait site he is there for food. You will be hunting over an established bait site so just keep it stocked with goodies and you will find that there is no need for a honey burn. Use fryer grease spread on the ground. The bear will make a scent trail after leaving the bait. Bring plenty of bait with you for your trip. It's hard to find once you are at camp.

Give www.bearscents.com a look.
My favorite is bacon followed by Big Paw or should I say the bears I'm baiting favorite.


----------



## Biggbear (Aug 14, 2001)

The question of Legality in Michigan has been raised on this forum before. When I posed the question to Boehr his response was that as long as the materials were taken in and out after every hunt, and done in the blind not at the bait site he didn't see a problem but to check with the CO for the area we were hunting. We checked with the CO for the area( just north of Manistique) at the time and explained that we were conducting the burn while in our tree stands and were told we were fine, as long as all materials were taken out of the woods after every hunt. If done correctly it is not illegal in Michigan.


----------



## luv 2 bowhunt (Mar 27, 2005)

Rule # 4 on the dnr website about BEAR BAITING:

"It is unlawful to use metal containers, plastic, wood, glass, fabric, cloth or paper at a bait station. Dead and downed trees may be used. It also is illegal to use a tire at a bait station."

I am not sure of how to conduct a "Honey Burn" with out a metal or glass container .


----------



## Biggbear (Aug 14, 2001)

If you re read my reply the honey burn materials are never part of the bait site, not even near it. All man made materials are removed daily.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

> I am not sure of how to conduct a "Honey Burn" with out a metal or glass container .


There's a simple solution to that, build a campfire and throw comb honey right on the fire. The burned honey will stick to the trees and will draw bear to the new bait sight. Bacon also works real well for stinking up your new bait sight.

Almost every bait sight we've opened is near a source of water. Use the bucket that you hauled in your fryer grease to haul water to put out the fire.


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

You can do honey burns with metal materials, just remove it right after you're done with the burn. Read Rusty's first post...that's the exact way I do it too.


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

Talked to my buddy who is a CO. He said no, no manmade materials on the bait site. I asked what if I burned it, put it away in a bag at the bottom of my tree, and hunted? He said that would be ok, just as long as I didn't leave it on the bait pile.

He did say it is an issue that has come up before, and some CO's will have a problem with it, while others will not.... 

So I guess, use with caution, and have your argument ready. Mine would be how is it different than if I brought bait in to my stand in a bucket, placed the bait, sat the bucket at the bottom of my tree, hunted, took my bucket when done, and left? He said "I guess that's a good point".......


----------

